# Border City Classic - June 25th, 2011



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

Essex County's first ever Kayak Fishing Event will be held on June 25th, 2011 on the Boundaries of the Detroit River and the mouth of Lake St. Clair. If anyone is interested in giving it a try there are still fully equipped kayaks available for those that don't have one. $40 pays for your entry, dinner afterwards at Lily Kizilly's and a chance at winning a $2,000.00 Ocean Kayak Torque. PM me for more details.


----------

